# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Paikallisliikenteen korkeat hinnat

## otto s

En löytänyt paikallisliikenteen hinnoittelua koskevaa keskustelua, joten loin kokonaan uuden.


Miksi Matkahuolto on asettanut niin korkeat hinnat kertalipuilla kulkeville? Alle kuuden kilometrin matkoilla 2.70. Pidemmillä enemmän. Hinnoittelu on sama, kun vakiovuorobusseissa. Kertalippulaisia ei juuri liikenteessä näy, lähes ainoastaan kuukausilipulla liikkuvia. Eikö kertalipun hintaa voisi tehdä edullisemmaksi edes etukäteen ostettuna. 

Esimerkki: Torstaina neljä henkilöä lähdössä 5km matkalle asemalle. Tällä kertaa valitsimme bussin, jolloin maksoimme 4x2.70=10.80. Taksilla mennessä 10.60. Kumman valitset, kun on kasseja useita mukana ja pysäkille 600m matkaa? Taksi ovelta aseman eteen, vai kävely bussipysäkille, käteisen kaivaminen, n. 3krt pidempi matka-aika ja ahdas matkustustapa laukkujen kanssa.

Ensi kerralla tulee varmasti valittua taksi, valitettavasti. Eikö hinta voisi olla edes kilpailukykyinen? Näin ei busseihin hyvin matkustajia saada. Kolmas ja  edullisin tapa on käyttää autoa. Bussi jokatapauksessa jää viimeiseksi, mikä ei ole hyvä -Varsinkaan Lappeenrannassa, Suomen autoistuneimmassa kaupungissa.

----------


## JSL

Samaa mieltä, MH:n taulukkotaksat ryöstöhintaisia. Joskus kun on tullut Naantalissa vietettyä iltaa n.3-4henk. ja palattu Raision puolelle, on taksi tullut halvemmaksi, mukaanlukien että linkkarissa menee tuplamaksu öisin. Taksissa saa matkustaa rauhassa ilman nuorison örvellystä ja pääsee huomattavasti nopeammin. On sitä markka-aikana muuten tullut kerran yhtenä vappuna tultua kaupungilta kotio pienoislinja-autolla, maksoi 20mk minulta. Auto oli täysi.

----------


## Miska

Mielestäni on kyllä väärin syyttää bussiyhtiöiden hinnoittelusta Matkahuoltoa. Ei Matkahuolto määrää bussiyhtiöiden autoissaan perimiä hintoja. Totuus on vain se, että bussiyhtiöt paria yksittäistä poikkeusta lukuunottamatta eivät halua tarjota palveluitaan edullisemmin. Muutokset Matkahuollon hinnastoonkin tulevat käytännössä Linja-autoliiton (eli sen edustamien bussiyritysten) aloitteesta. Ja Matkahuollonhan omistavat juuri nuo bussiyritykset Linja-autoliiton kautta...

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

On totta, että lyhyiden bussimatkojen kertahinnat "provinssikaupungeissa" ja maaseudulla ovat hilautuneet kiusallisen ylös. Niitähän on perinteisesti aina suunnilleen kerran vuodessa nostettu yleisen kustannustason nousun myötä.

Kertalippujen hinnan huomattavaa alentamista lienee jossakin kokeiltu, mutta tulokset eivät ilmeisesti ole olleet kyllin rohkaisevia.
Muistan jokunen vuosi sitten olleen puhetta jostakin norjalaisesta pikkukaupungista, jossa kertalipun hinta alennettiin 25 kruunusta 10:een.
Matkustajamäärän lisäys oli näyttävä (joku 70...80%), mutta lipputulojen väheneminen kiusallisen suuri: kun ennen oli linjalla esim. 100 kertalipun ostajaa päivässä, tulot niistä olivat 2500 NOK, niin uudistuksen jälkeen oli suunnilleen 175 kertalippulaista ja tulot 1750 NOK. Takkiin siis tuli ja komeasti, yhteiskunnan subventiopussille paljon enempi käyttöä.

Tietenkään se ei kaikille ihmisille sovellu, mutta itselleni on ollut paljon iloa Matkahuollon 44 matkan sarjalipusta, joka on voimassa vuoden ostopäivästä. Enintään kuuden kilometrin matkalle se maksaa tällä hetkellä 76,90 euroa (lisäksi korttipohja maksaa 6,50 e, se kestää noin kolme vuotta kerrallaan). Itselläni yksi lippu kuluu noin puolessa vuodessa. 
Yhden matkan hinnaksi tulee siten noin 1,75 euroa (ilman korttipohjan hintaa). Lipulla voi maksaa useamman henkilön matkan kerrallaan: otto s:n esimerkin neljän hengen kimppamatka tällä lipulla olisi siis tehnyt lompsaan "vain" seitsemän euron loven.
Minusta on pelkästään hieno asia, että nykyisessä paljon parjatussa joukkoliikennesysteemissä on tarjolla lippu, jolla pystyn ookaamaan Lahdessa Kauppatorilta Mukkulaan tuttavaperheen luo, Hämeenlinnassa keskustasta Vanajan tai Ahveniston hautuumaille sukulaisten hautoja talvivarustelemaan ja Vorssassa linja-autoasemalta Autokeitaalle buffaa syömään tai Tyykikyydillä Vesihelmeen uimaan (viimemainittu matka nyt ei ole liian pitkä käveltäväksikään). :-) Ja jos haluan päästä huokealla Stadista Klaukkalaan, menen yhdellä U-vuorolla seutulipullani Klaukkalan liittymään, josta jatkan seuraavalla Klaukkalantien vuorolla sarjalipullani Klakeen.

Kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikennettä halutaan kovasti uudistaa: toivoisin, että jatkossakin pystyisi yhdellä lipulla ookaamaan monessa kaupungissa. Jos liikenteen järjestämisvastuun siirtyessä viranomaisille tämä merkitsee kasvavaa lipputeknistä sooloilua (joka seudulla vain omat lippunsa), tarkoittaa se minun kohdallani asioiden kehittymistä huonompaan suuntaan.

----------


## Miska

> Kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikennettä halutaan kovasti uudistaa: toivoisin, että jatkossakin pystyisi yhdellä lipulla ookamaan monessa kaupungissa.


Tämä toimisi varmastikin parhaiten YTV-alueelta tuttuna arvokorttina. Tällöin lippujen hinnat voisivat olla toisistaan poikkeavat eri alueilla, mutta samalla kortilla olisi mahdollista maksaa valtakunnallisesti. Toki arvokortti mahdollistaisi myös eri pituisten matkojen maksamisen, mihin nykytyyppinen Matkahuollon vuosilippu on kilometrisitoutuneisuutensa takia kovin jäykkä. Arvokortilla maksetun matkan pitäisi olla käteisellä maksamista edullisempaa, toisin kuin Matkahuollon nykyisellä arvokortilla, jolla maksettaessa peritään aina normaalihinta.

----------


## JSL

Totta on että MH:n sarjalippu olisi halvempi, mutta tietääkseen sellaisesta täytyy ihmisen olla joukkoliikenne-expertti. Moni tuttu ei matkusta linkkarilla koviin hintoihin vedoten ja kun heille koittaa selittää lippuvihoista, seuraa kysymyksiä esim: "Mitä minä sellasella teen kun en kuitenkaan käytä kaikkia 44 matkaa?, Mistä sellasen voi ostaa?," ja "Liian vaikeeta, meen autolla".

----------


## kemkim

> Totta on että MH:n sarjalippu olisi halvempi, mutta tietääkseen sellaisesta täytyy ihmisen olla joukkoliikenne-expertti.


Olisiko joku bonuskortti asiaa? Mitä enemmän käyttäisi linja-autoa, sitä halvemmaksi se tulisi. Vähän kuin näillä kauppaketjuilla on omat bonusohjelmansa. Jos menee todella paljon bussilla, voisi saada joko ilmaisia matkoja tai jopa -50% hinnasta. Miltäs kuulostaisi?

----------


## LateZ

Omasta mielestäni voisi tuollainen valtakunnallinen 44 matkan kortti jäädä nykyiselleen paljon samaa väliä matkustavan maksuvälineeksi. Sen sijaan 22 matkan kortin voisi lakkauttaa ja perustaa tilalle arvokortin, jolla maksaessaan saisi alennusta normaalista Matkahuollon kertamaksusta, kuten nykyään vaikkapa ytv:n joustavalla arvokortilla. Vaikkapa 20 % voisi olla sopiva alennus. Riskinä tietysti on se, että kortista tulee liian suosittu. Toisaalta ainakin pikalinjoilla opiskelijat ym. ovat oikeutetut merkittävään alennukseen jo nyt ja pikemminkin täyden hinnan maksavat kaipaisivat tuollaista lisäalennusta. 

No, Matkahuoltohan ei tuollaisia päätä ja jos liikennöitsijät pelkäävät liiaksi lipputulojen menetystä, jää tuollainen alennettu arvokortti toteuttamatta.

Älyttömin systeemi on joku Hämeenlinnan tyyppinen siirtomaksu. Paikallisliikenteen pitäisi kyetä tarjoamaan yhteydet Vanajaveden itäpuolisista kaupunginosista lännen keskeisiin kohteisiin sairaalalle ja Tiiriön kaupoille. No; Aulangontieltä pääsee sairaalalle ja toisaalta taas Tiiriöön. Kun suoran linjan tilalle järjestetään hankala vaihtoyhteys, asiakkaalta kannetaan lisämaksu. Jos menisi ylimääräinen maksu keskustan ohittavasta matkasta, olisi asiassa jotain mieltä, mutta kun linjat ovat heilureita on asia toinen. Yksi maksaa, toinen ei.

----------


## Hartsa

> Bussi jokatapauksessa jää viimeiseksi, mikä ei ole hyvä -Varsinkaan Lappeenrannassa, Suomen autoistuneimmassa kaupungissa.


Kaikissa Suomen kaupungeissa pitäisi ottaa käyttöön matkakortti ja arvoliput. Esimerkiksi jos asuu Sammonlahden aluekeskuksessa Lappeenrannassa ja käy silloin tällöin keskustassa niin 22 tai 44 matkan 6 km sarjakortti on kohtuuhintainen mutta tällä kortilla ei sitten pääsekään Sammonlahdesta rautatieasemalle jonne joutuu ostamaan 9 kilometrin lipun. Jos kaupungin sisällä olisi yhteistariffi ja kaikki kaupungin sisäiset matkat olisivat samanhintaisia niin ongelmaa ei olisi. Sopiva hinta kaupungin sisäiselle matkalle voisi olla 2,20 euroa kertalippuna ja 1,80 euroa matkakortilla niin kuin Helsingissä.




> Tietenkään se ei kaikille ihmisille sovellu, mutta itselleni on ollut paljon iloa Matkahuollon 44 matkan sarjalipusta, joka on voimassa vuoden ostopäivästä. Enintään kuuden kilometrin matkalle se maksaa tällä hetkellä 76,90 euroa (lisäksi korttipohja maksaa 6,50 e, se kestää noin kolme vuotta kerrallaan). Itselläni yksi lippu kuluu noin puolessa vuodessa.


Sarjalippu ei mielestäni ole kaupungin sisäiseen liikenteeseen hyvä vaihtoehto kalliin hankintahinnan, rajallisen voimassaoloajan ja vaihto-oikeuden puuttumisen vuoksi. Halvasta sarjalipusta tulee kallis silloin kun puolet matkoista jää käyttämättä.

Joskus olen miettinyt, että voiko kalliiden kertalippujen syynä olla se, että ihmisiä ei haluta linja-autoihin. Jos bussien määrää ei voida lisätä niin busseihin saadaan tilaa matkustajia poistamalla. Ehkä joukkoliikenteestä päättävät ihmiset luulevat, että autottomat kulkevat alle 6 km matkat kävellen tai polkupyörällä. Kun Hämeenlinnan Pendolino-pysähdykset lopetettiin niin kuulin huhun että syy ei ollut se ettei Hämeenlinnassa olisi ollut matkustajia vaan Helsinki-Hämeenlinna väliä kulkevat vievät junasta paikkoja Helsinki-Oulu väliä matkustavilta jotka maksavat matkastaan enemmän.

----------


## Compact

> Kun Hämeenlinnan Pendolino-pysähdykset lopetettiin niin kuulin huhun että syy ei ollut se ettei Hämeenlinnassa olisi ollut matkustajia vaan Helsinki-Hämeenlinna väliä kulkevat vievät junasta paikkoja Helsinki-Oulu väliä matkustavilta jotka maksavat matkastaan enemmän.


Enpä ole itse ennen moista kuullut. Oikeasti tuo lienee ilkeämielisten huhua, eli ei voi pitää mitenkään paikkaansa.

Oululaiset eivät ole onneksi monopooliasemassa Pendoliinoasioissa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Voihan tuossa olla perääkin. Ainakin siinä olisi järkeä. Pendolinot kulkevat kuitenkin kauemmaksi ja jokainen Hämeenlinnaan jäävä vie paikan jolla voisi matkustaa joku kauemmaksi.  Sen sijaan välillä Helsinki - Tampere on paljon vuoroja jotka eivät tätä kauemmaksi jatka. Tietysti olisi tehokkaampaa jos lyhyempää matkaa kulkevat käyttäisivät näitä vuoroja ja kauemmaksi meneviä vuoroja vain siinä määrin kun Tampereelta tulee uusia eteenpäin jatkavia matkustajia. Toisaalta matkustajat eivät ole kuitenkaan mitään lihalaatikoita joita järjestetään kyytiin sen mukaan kun kuljetusfirmalle on järkevintä, vaan asiakkaita jotka itse tietävät mitä haluavat ja palvelu olisi järjestettävä sen mukaan. Olisikohan vikaa hinnoittelussa kun ic2-junistakin peritään ns erikoisjunamaksu vaikka se onkin konseptiltaan ja palveluiltaan perusjunayhteys. Eihän niissä ole edes tupakkakoppia ravintolasta puhumattakaan. Ja sitä paitsi siinä on varmaankin matkustajapaikka halvimmasta päästä vr:lle. Eli olisiko niin, että hämeenlinnalaiset eivät saaneet tarpeeksi suurta rahallistaa hyvitystä ic-junien käytöstä.

----------


## TEP70

> Sarjalippu ei mielestäni ole kaupungin sisäiseen liikenteeseen hyvä vaihtoehto kalliin hankintahinnan, rajallisen voimassaoloajan ja vaihto-oikeuden puuttumisen vuoksi. Halvasta sarjalipusta tulee kallis silloin kun puolet matkoista jää käyttämättä.


Tämän opin karvaasti, kun omasta 44 matkan kortista jäi 27 matkaa käyttämättä, kun ne vanhenivat. Ja mitään hyvityksiä ei Matkahuolto jälkeenpäin enää maksa. Syy vanhenemiseen oli se, että muutin pois samaisesta Lappeenrannasta, josta tässä ketjussa on muutenkin puhuttu.

44 matkan kortti on kyllä sinällään ihan hyvä, mutta tuo matkojen vanheneminen on syvältä kotoisin. No, koko kortti on teknisenä tuotteena muutenkin aika kelvoton kaikessa hitaudessaan. Onneksi se ei kelpaa pääkaupunkiseudun busseissa, eihän liikennöinnistä tulisi täällä yhtään mitään. Hitauden lisäksi kaiken maailman toimintahäiriöistä saa nauttia harva se päivä.

----------


## Jäänmurtaja

> Ensi kerralla tulee varmasti valittua taksi, valitettavasti. Eikö hinta voisi olla edes kilpailukykyinen? Näin ei busseihin hyvin matkustajia saada. Kolmas ja  edullisin tapa on käyttää autoa. Bussi jokatapauksessa jää viimeiseksi, mikä ei ole hyvä -Varsinkaan Lappeenrannassa, Suomen autoistuneimmassa kaupungissa.


Onko tuosta tutkittua tietoa? Siis että mikä on tämän maan autoistunein kaupunki. Tuntuu vain, että juuri Kemi, Tornio ja Rovaniemi kuuluvat myös aivan kärkeen. Vaikka sinänsä samasta peränpitäjän paikasta voisi kilpailla puolisensataa suomalaista pikkukaupunkia.

----------


## Jäänmurtaja

> Kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikennettä halutaan kovasti uudistaa: toivoisin, että jatkossakin pystyisi yhdellä lipulla ookaamaan monessa kaupungissa.


Tämä olisi kyllä todella hyvä homma. Esimerkiksi Kemistä katsottuna olisi tarvetta lipulle jolla onnistuu kulkeminen Torniossa, Haaparannalla, Oulussa ja Rovaniemellä. En tiedä onko Haaparanta ongelmallinen kun on raja välissä, mutta aika kova yhteistyöhenki ainakin muissa asioissa Tornion ja Haaparannan asukkailta löytyy. Mutta jos lippujen kanssa pitää joka suunnalla erikseen värkätä, niin lopulta sitä tulee sitten vaan käytyä autolla asioilla naapurikaupungeissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko tuosta tutkittua tietoa? Siis että mikä on tämän maan autoistunein kaupunki.


http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=654148. Väite Lappeenrannan osalta pitää paikkansa.

----------


## kemkim

> http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/index.cfm?j=654148. Väite Lappeenrannan osalta pitää paikkansa.


Autojen määrä Lappeenrannan (500) ja Helsingin (373) on aika samoissa, mutta ilmeisesti autojen määrän kasvaessa joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee aika jyrkässä kulmassa. Helsingissähän autojen suuri määrä ei heijastu kuitenkaan siten, että niitä käytettäisiin kovin paljoa.

----------


## Jussi

> Autojen määrä Lappeenrannan (500) ja Helsingin (373) on aika samoissa, mutta ilmeisesti autojen määrän kasvaessa joukkoliikenteen käyttö vähenee aika jyrkässä kulmassa. Helsingissähän autojen suuri määrä ei heijastu kuitenkaan siten, että niitä käytettäisiin kovin paljoa.


Korrelaatio voi toki mennä niinkin päin, että autoja käytetään koska joukkoliikenne ei palvele liikkumistarpeita. Helsingissä joukkoliikenteellä pääsee melkein mistä, mihin ja milloin tahansa - ja vielä melko edullisesti. Jo Espoossa ja Vantaalla joukkoliikenteen palvelu on merkittävästi heikompaa, vaikkakin monilla alueilla melko hyvää. Lisäksi Helsingissä palvelut ovat paremmin keskittyneet hyvien yhteyksien päähän (esim. keskusta ja Itäkeskus), kun taas Espoossa ja etenkin Vantaalla on harrastettu moottoritien varren kauppakeskuksia (Espoossa Iso Omena, Vantaalla Jumbo).

----------


## Hartsa

> Kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikennettä halutaan kovasti uudistaa: toivoisin, että jatkossakin pystyisi yhdellä lipulla ookaamaan monessa kaupungissa.


Olisi tietysti hyvä jos yhtä korttia voisi käyttää useassa kaupungissa mutta olisiko sellainen vaikea toteuttaa? Sekin olisi huomattava parannus nykytilanteeseen jos pieniin ja keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin ylipäätään saataisiin matkakortti ja arvoliput. Vaikka joka kaupungissa olisi oma matkakortti niin ainakaan minun mielestäni se ei ole kovin suuri puute. Minulla on sekä YTV:n että Tampereen matkakortit eikä ole kovin suuri vaiva ottaa oikeaa korttia mukaan kun käyn pääkaupunkiseudulla tai Tampereella.





> Riskinä tietysti on se, että kortista tulee liian suosittu.


Jos pienellä alennuksella ja uudella lippujärjestelmällä saadaan paljon uusia matkustajia niin se ei ole mikään riski. Varmasti pääkaupunkiseudulla, Tampereella ja Turussa kynnys mennä bussilla on pienempi jos taskussa on matkakortti.

Jos YTV laskisi että paljonko lipputulot kasvaisivat jos arvoliput poistettaisiin ja kaikki joutuisivat ostamaan kalliimman paperisen kertalipun niin laskelman tulos olisi varmasti suuri. Todellisuudessa arvolippua käyttävät eivät ostaisi yhtä paljon kertalippuja vaan henkilöauton käyttö lisääntyisi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Sekin olisi huomattava parannus nykytilanteeseen jos pieniin ja keskisuuriin kaupunkeihin ylipäätään saataisiin matkakortti ja arvoliput.


Oulussa OuluCardille ladattu 40 matkan lippu maksaa 68 euroa, jolloin yhden matkan hinta on 1,70 euroa.  Kelpaa kaupunkialueella, ei rajaa matkan pituudelle, oikeuttaa yhteen vaihtoon tunnin aikana.  Helsingissä matkakortille ladatulla arvolla yksi matka 1,82 euroa.  Johtopäätös: Helsingissä matkustaminen kallista!

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Jos Oulun lipulla tosiaan saa vaihtaa vain kerran tunnin sisällä, niin se edustaa vanhakantaista "yhdestä matkasta" maksamisen ajattelua. (En tunne Oulun liikennettä niin hyvin, että osaisin sanoa, onko laitakaupungilla/liitosalueella tarjollakaan tunnin sisällä yhtä vaihtomahdollisuutta enempää).

Helsingin lipulla ostetaan tunti matkustusaikaa kaupungin joukkoliikennejärjestelmässä. Siis saa vaihtaa tunnin aikana niin monta kertaa kuin haluaa, myös paluusuuntaan. Bussien lisäksi saa vaihtaa juniin, raitiovaunuihin, metroihin ja Suomenlinnan lauttoihin. Pitkillä linjoilla vaihtoaikaa tarjotaan vieläpä hieman lisää.

Ei Helsingin hinnoittelu ilmaista toki ole, eikä Oulunkaan mutta ei nyt poskettoman kallistakaan. Suhteutettuna liikennejärjestelmän tarjoamiin mahdollisuuksiin sentti on Helsingissä enemmän väärti kuin Oulussa.

Silloin, kun pikkukaupungissa on tarjolla vain yksi linja, voi "kertamatkan" hintaa vielä jotenkin ajatella matkan perusteeksi. Isommilla paikkakunnilla, jollaiseksi Oulukin yleensä ainakin kuvitellaan, toimivia yhteyksiä ei voi rakentaa yhden ainoan linjan, vaan laajemman verkon varaan. Siksi pitäisi myydä samalle lipulle aikaa koko järjestelmään, eikä rajoittaa yhden lipun käyttöä vain yhteen (tai kahteen) matkaketjun pätkään.

----------


## kemkim

Ehdotanpa uutta tapaa laskuttaa kertamatkoista. Voitaisiin myydä lippuja, joissa on sisältöä 30 minuuttia, 60 minuuttia, 90 minuuttia, 120 minuuttia jne... Mitä pidemmän ajan haluaa lippunsa olevan voimassa, sitä enemmän se maksaisi. Lyhyen matkan tekevillä myös lyhyen ajan lippu olisi riittävä. Tämä järjestelmä korvaisi seutuvyöhykkeet ja kannustaisi käyttämään nopeimpia mahdollisia vuoroja.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Yleensä aikaa sisältävien lippujen kelpoisuus määrityy siten, että matkan viimeisen vaihdon (kulkuneuvoon nousun) voi tehdä maksetun ajan sisällä. Oikeastaan YTV-alueella on jo esittämäsi systeemi käytössä, vaikka sitä vyöhyketariffina markkinoidaankin: kaupungin sisäinen lippu antaa lyhyemmän vaihtoajan kuin seutulippu.

Eikä tarvitse mennä Tallinnaa kauemmaksi, kun tarjolla on jo nyt 1, 2, 24 ja 72 tunnin lippuja.

Mutta jos tarkoitit, että matkaketjun pitäsi loppuakin (siis poistuminen viimeisestä kulkuneuvosta) 30, 60 jne minuutin sisällä, tulee ongelmia. Kaikkia yhteyksiä ei voi tehdä vaihdottomiksi ja lipun näyttäminen poistuessa hidastaisi taas matkaa. Ja siitähän vasta itku syntyisi, kun myöhästyneen vuoron matkustajia hyvitettäisiin perimällä lisämaksu poistumispysäkillä. :Wink:

----------


## Hartsa

> Oulussa OuluCardille ladattu 40 matkan lippu maksaa 68 euroa, jolloin yhden matkan hinta on 1,70 euroa.  Kelpaa kaupunkialueella, ei rajaa matkan pituudelle, oikeuttaa yhteen vaihtoon tunnin aikana.  Helsingissä matkakortille ladatulla arvolla yksi matka 1,82 euroa.  Johtopäätös: Helsingissä matkustaminen kallista!


Tuo 40 matkan sarjakortti on voimassa 12 kuukautta. Jos osa matkoista jää käyttämättä niin yhden matkan hinnaksi tulee enemmän kuin 1,70 e. Helsingissä matkakortille ladattu arvo ei vanhene. Kortille voi myös ladata haluamansa summan vaikka vain 5 euroa kun taas Oulussa kortin lataus maksaa 68 euroa.




> Ehdotanpa uutta tapaa laskuttaa kertamatkoista. Voitaisiin myydä lippuja, joissa on sisältöä 30 minuuttia, 60 minuuttia, 90 minuuttia, 120 minuuttia jne... Mitä pidemmän ajan haluaa lippunsa olevan voimassa, sitä enemmän se maksaisi. Lyhyen matkan tekevillä myös lyhyen ajan lippu olisi riittävä. Tämä järjestelmä korvaisi seutuvyöhykkeet ja kannustaisi käyttämään nopeimpia mahdollisia vuoroja.


Mielestäni YTV:n nykyinen lippujärjestelmä on hyvä. 30, 60, 90 minuutin liput tekisivät lippujärjestelmästä sekavan koska matkustajan olisi vaikea arvioda millainen lippu pitäisi milloinkin ostaa.

----------


## ressuu

Kuopiossa kertalippu 2,80e ilman minkäänlaista vaihto-oikeutta. Jos haluaa vaihdon joutuu maksamaan lisää 1,40e. Pyhätaksa 3,60e ja saman verran yöllä klo:23-04.
30päivän matkakortti 53,00e jolla voi matkustaa rajattomasti (kaupungin sisällä).
Kuopiolippu 40matkaa voimassa 90päivää ensimmäisestä käytöstä 56,00e ja vastaava 40matkan kortti joka voimassa vuoden 76,00e.

Eli tuo on jo kallista ja johtuu puhtaasti siitä että kaupunki on haluton tukemaan kunnolla joukkoliikennettä tarpeeksi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Isommilla paikkakunnilla, jollaiseksi Oulukin yleensä ainakin kuvitellaan, toimivia yhteyksiä ei voi rakentaa yhden ainoan linjan, vaan laajemman verkon varaan. Siksi pitäisi myydä samalle lipulle aikaa koko järjestelmään, eikä rajoittaa yhden lipun käyttöä vain yhteen (tai kahteen) matkaketjun pätkään.


Oulussa taajama-alueella pääsee kerran vaihtamalla mistä tahansa minne tahansa.  Helsingissä se ei usein onnistu.  Oulussa on koko verkko käytettävissä yhdellä vaihdolla.

----------


## Assamies

Citybussit jos vain saisi kulkemaan vielä vähäsen myöhempänä niin...  :Smile: 
Niissä on ainakin hinnoittelu kohdillaan (vielä nyt).  :Redface: 

Siinä alle 15km matkoja kannattanee kulkea melkeinpä ihan pyöräpelillä.
 Muistaakseni 20km oli luokkaa 4,50. Se ei vielä aivan mahdoton ole.
Mutta kertalipun hinta esim. Oulussa on 2,70: ja se on jo liian paljon.  :Mad:

----------


## Hartsa

> Arvokortilla maksetun matkan pitäisi olla käteisellä maksamista edullisempaa, toisin kuin Matkahuollon nykyisellä arvokortilla, jolla maksettaessa peritään aina normaalihinta.


Olisi hyvä jos matkahuollon arvokortilla saisi edes 5 tai 10 senttiä alennusta kertalipun hinnasta. Tappio 10 sentin alennuksesta tuskin olisi kovin paha kun kortilla maksaminen kuitenkin nopeuttaa lipun ostamista ja bussi pysyy paremmin aikataulussa.




> 44 matkan kortti on kyllä sinällään ihan hyvä, mutta tuo matkojen vanheneminen on syvältä kotoisin.


Olen samaa mieltä. Minun kortilla oli vielä 8 matkaa jäljellä kun korttilaite ilmoitti että lippu on vanhentunut. Teki mieli sanoa kuljettajalle että omistan auton eikä minun ole pakko kulkea bussilla.

Uusimmassa Bussiammattilainen lehdessä oli artikkeli uusista lipputyypeistä. Artikkelissa väitettiin että arvokortti jonka voimassaoloaikaa ei ole rajoitettu ei kannusta käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Olen täysin eri mieltä. Mitä mieltä olette jos esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudulla minimilataus olisi 20 euroa ja se olisi 3 kuukautta voimassa? Korttiin olisi ladattava 20 euroa kolmen kuukauden välein tai muuten kortille ladattu arvo häviää. Lisäisikö vai vähentäisikö tuollainen käytäntö joukkoliikenteen käyttöä? Minä väitän että se vähentäisi joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja lisäisi yksityisautoilua.

----------


## killerpop

Korkeista taksoista puheenollen, jokohan Tampereella on Suomen kolmanneksi  halvimmat taksat heti Maarianhaminan nollataksan ja Seinäjoen jälkeen? Ei nuo nyt niin kovin kalliilta tunnu, tosin yölisä on sitten kiinteä 2.

Esimerkki Seinäjoki: kertalippu 2, kertamatka sarjakortilla 0,56 ja kuukausilippu 25. Tunnin vaihtoaika, mutta tästä ei ole lisätietoja. 

Esimerkki Tampere: kertalippu 2, kertamatka kortilla 1,40 ja kuukausilippu 44. Kahdessa ensin mainitussa vaihtoaika tunti.

Vastavasti Turussa: kertalippu 2,50, kertamatka kortilla 2,00 ja kuukausilippu 43. Vaihtoaika 2 tuntia.

Vaasassa ollaan hyvin kilpailukykyisillä hinnoilla, paitsi kertamatkan suhteen joka noudattelee valtakunnallista 2,80:n taksaa. 26:n hintainen kuukausilippu on valtakunnallisella tasolla naurettavan halpa.

Joku bittinikkari varmaan voisi vääntää meille hienon taulukon eri kaupungeista.

----------


## kuv

Jyväskylässä(kin) hinnat nousevat jälleen: http://www.ksml.fi/uutiset/keski-suo...ta(150239).ece
2,90e kertalipusta on jo ihan älytön summa, kun lipulla on vain tunnin rajattu vaihto-oikeus. Kuljen mielelläni bussilla silloin, kun keli ei salli pyöräilyä, mutta alkavat nuo hinnat jo oikeasti hirvittää. Myös opiskelijat joutuvat todella tiukille, jos opiskelijoiden matkakortin hinta nousee, sillä sekin on jo valmiiksi sellainen summa, että opintotuella elävän kukkarossa tuntuu ja raskaasti.

----------


## Hartsa

Myös Hämeen Sanomat kirjoittaa tänään bussilippujen hinnankorotuksista. 2,90 euroa paikallisliikenteen kertalipusta on kyllä paljon.

Paikallisliikenteen lisäksi myös kaukoliikenteen ja seutuliikenteen liput ovat kalliita. Hämeenlinnasta on halvempi mennä Helsinkiin tai Tampereelle taajamajunalla kuin ExpressBussilla.

Seutuliikenteessä kertalippu esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin maksaa korotusten jälkeen 4,80 e. Pääkaupunkiseudulla vastaavan pituinen matka naapurikuntaan maksaa 3,23 euroa. Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin henkilöautolla bensaa kuluu ehkä 2 litraa eli noin kolme euroa. Matkahuollon hinnat ovat järjettömän kalliita.

----------


## killerpop

> Myös Hämeen Sanomat kirjoittaa tänään bussilippujen hinnankorotuksista. 2,90 euroa paikallisliikenteen kertalipusta on kyllä paljon.


Mielenkiintoinen artikkeli. Ehkä tästä negatiivisesta uutisoinnista pitäisi siirtyä positiivisempaan, jossa kerrottaisiin "paikallisliikenteen sarja- ja kausilippujen hinnat pysyvät ennallaan vaikka polttoaineiden hinnat nousee". Tälläkin forumilla tuodaan ne negatiiviset asiat esille jo otsikoinnissa, tämä viestiketju hyvänä esimerkkinä jossa kerrotaan paikallisliikenteen _korkeista_ taksoista, vaikka tarjolla on oikeasti älyttömän halpoja tuotteita.

Tässä olisikin markkinoinnin paikka kuluttajille - eli saada nämä edulliset kausi- ja seutuliput suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen ja saada mielikuvat kalliista hinnoista pois kokonaan.



> Paikallisliikenteen lisäksi myös kaukoliikenteen ja seutuliikenteen liput ovat kalliita. Hämeenlinnasta on halvempi mennä Helsinkiin tai Tampereelle taajamajunalla kuin ExpressBussilla.


Taksankorotusten jälkeen väli Hämeenlinna-Tampere 45km maksaa 11,00  ja Hämeenlinna-Helsinki  70km puolestaan 14,90. Tosin palvelut näissä vuoroissa ovat paremmat kuin taajamajunissa, esim autoista voi ostaa pikkupurtavaa, joka vastaa ic2-junien kärrymyyntiä. Joten eiköhän oikea vertailukohde olisi sittenkin se IC2-tyypin juna?

----------


## Makeone

> Esimerkki Seinäjoki: kertalippu 2, kertamatka sarjakortilla 0,56 ja kuukausilippu 25. Tunnin vaihtoaika, mutta tästä ei ole lisätietoja.


25 kausilipusta on ihan säädyllinen hinta kun tietää kaupungin paikallisliikenteen tason: runkolinjoja on vissiin 3 tai 4 ja liikenne loppuu ajoissa, siinä iltayhdeksän pintaan viimeistään(?). Lauantaisin liikennöis yksi tai kaksi linjaa tunnin-kahden vuoroväleillä. Sunnuntaisin ei sitten paikallisliikennettä ole ollenkaan.

Kalusto on monta kaupunkia nähnyttä ja matalia lattioita ei siellä päin ole nähtykkään (ellei nyt sitten ole valtavasti muuttunut ihan viime kuukausien aikana). Voikohan tuolla kausikortilla matkustaa myös muissa kuin kaupunkiliikenteen busseissa?

Toisaalta kaupunkihan on aika pieni, niinkuin tämä Lappenrantakin...jossa tosin paikallisliikennettä on joka päivä, sunnuntaisinkin ihan siedettävästi, autoja taisi olla liikenteessä 4 kappaletta.

EDIT: Jahas, olihan täällä ihan omakin aihe tuolle Seinäjoen paikallisliikenteelle. Ja Killerpopin havaintojen mukaan sinnekin on alkanut matalat lattiat löytymään.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> 25 kausilipusta on ihan säädyllinen hinta kun tietää kaupungin paikallisliikenteen tason: runkolinjoja on vissiin 3 tai 4 ja liikenne loppuu ajoissa, siinä iltayhdeksän pintaan viimeistään(?). Lauantaisin liikennöis yksi tai kaksi linjaa tunnin-kahden vuoroväleillä. Sunnuntaisin ei sitten paikallisliikennettä ole ollenkaan.


Julkaistun kesäaikataulun mukaan Seinäjoella liikenne loppuu kello 18.30 mennessä ja lauantaisinkaan ei kulje busseja.

Oulussa eräs aikaisempi liikennepäällikkö kertoi julkisuudessa, että maksut ovat korkeita, koska asiakkaat vaativat, että kyytiä on tarjolla iltaisin, viikonloppuisin, kesällä, yömyöhällä jne. vaikka matkustajia ei olisi paljonkaan.

Kajaanissa ei viime kesänä kulkenut enää linja 3 ja tänä kesänä ei kulje linja 2:kaan.  Tätä menoa Kajaanista loppuu kesäinen paikallisliikenne parissa vuodessa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Mielenkiintoinen artikkeli. Ehkä tästä negatiivisesta uutisoinnista pitäisi siirtyä positiivisempaan, jossa kerrottaisiin "paikallisliikenteen sarja- ja kausilippujen hinnat pysyvät ennallaan vaikka polttoaineiden hinnat nousee". Tälläkin forumilla tuodaan ne negatiiviset asiat esille jo otsikoinnissa, tämä viestiketju hyvänä esimerkkinä jossa kerrotaan paikallisliikenteen _korkeista_ taksoista, vaikka tarjolla on oikeasti älyttömän halpoja tuotteita.
> 
> Tässä olisikin markkinoinnin paikka kuluttajille - eli saada nämä edulliset kausi- ja seutuliput suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen ja saada mielikuvat kalliista hinnoista pois kokonaan.


Kaupunkiuutisissa 13.8.2008 on mainos jossa vertaillaan bensan ja sarjalipun hintoja. Mainoksen otsikko on "Olisiko aika valita vihreästi bussi?" Kuvassa on bensan litrahinnan ja 44-matkan sarjakortin hinta vuosina 2006-2008. Bensan litrahinta on noussut noin 1,2 eurosta 1,55 euroon kahdessa vuodessa kun taas sarjakortin hinta on vaakasuora viiva. Lisäksi mainoksessa sanotaan "Säästä rahaa - vaihda henkilöautosta bussiin!".

----------


## Hartsa

> Kaupunkiuutisissa 13.8.2008 on mainos jossa vertaillaan bensan ja sarjalipun hintoja. Mainoksen otsikko on "Olisiko aika valita vihreästi bussi?" Kuvassa on bensan litrahinnan ja 44-matkan sarjakortin hinta vuosina 2006-2008. Bensan litrahinta on noussut noin 1,2 eurosta 1,55 euroon kahdessa vuodessa kun taas sarjakortin hinta on vaakasuora viiva. Lisäksi mainoksessa sanotaan "Säästä rahaa - vaihda henkilöautosta bussiin!".


Löysin nuo mainokset netistä. Mainokset ovat viime syksyltä jonka jälkeen bensa on halventunut ja seutulippu kallistunut mutta laitan linkit mainoksiin koska joukkoliikennemainokset ovat melko harvinaisia ja tässä on esimerkki miten edullisia bussikortteja yritetään saada suuren yleisön tietoisuuteen.

http://epaper.kaupunkiuutiset.com/pr...30/pdfs/13.pdf

http://epaper.kaupunkiuutiset.com/pr...10/pdfs/25.pdf

----------


## Hartsa

Paikallisliikenne ei ole ainoa jossa kertaliput ovat kalliita. Toinen hyvä esimerkki ovat kuntosalit joissa kertakäynti maksaa yleensä 8 euroa ja ylivoimaisesti suurimmalla osalla on kuukausikortti. Jääkiekko-otteluissa taas suurin osa ostaa kertalippuja ja vain osalla on kausikortti. Hiihtokeskuksissakin moni ostaa kertalippuja eikä kausikorttia.




> Miksi Matkahuolto on asettanut niin korkeat hinnat kertalipuilla kulkeville?





> Kertalippu on kallis, ja sen pitääkin olla. Mutta kuukausilippu ei oikeasti ole kynnyskysymys.


Miksi kertalipun pitää olla kallis? Eikö kallis kertalippu karkoita satunnaisia matkustajia? Jos lippu olisi halvempi niin kynnys nousta bussiin olisi varmasti pienempi eikä se olisi keneltäkään pois jos bussissa on tilaa. Autottomilla taas on kuukausiliput joten kertalippujen hintojen lasku ei aiheuttaisi tappiota.

----------


## Jussi

> Hiihtokeskuksissakin moni ostaa kertalippuja eikä kausikorttia.


En kyllä oikeastaan ole koskaan kuullut kenenkään ostavan hiihtokeskuksessa kertalippua (gondolihissien edestakaista lippua lukuunottamatta), vaan myydyin lippulaji taitaa olla päivälippu ja sen jälkeen muutaman päivän liput (2-7). Kausilippua ei juuri kukaan hanki, koska varsinkin Lapin isoissa keskuksissa suurin osa asiakkaista on turisteja, jotka ovat alueella enimmillään viikon verran. Kausiliput sen sijaan ovat voimassa marraskuusta toukokuuhun.

----------


## Assamies

Kallista on Oulussakin, ja kertalipun hinta menee varmaankin jo päälle 3 vuodenvaihteen jälkeen.  :Eek:

----------


## Hartsa

> En kyllä oikeastaan ole koskaan kuullut kenenkään ostavan hiihtokeskuksessa kertalippua (gondolihissien edestakaista lippua lukuunottamatta), vaan myydyin lippulaji taitaa olla päivälippu ja sen jälkeen muutaman päivän liput (2-7). Kausilippua ei juuri kukaan hanki, koska varsinkin Lapin isoissa keskuksissa suurin osa asiakkaista on turisteja, jotka ovat alueella enimmillään viikon verran. Kausiliput sen sijaan ovat voimassa marraskuusta toukokuuhun.


Sattui kirjoitusvirhe. Tarkoitin nimenomaan päivälippua tai tietyn tuntimäärän voimassa olevaa lippua. Kausiliput eli koko talven voimassaolevat liput eivät taida olla kovin yleisiä.

Sen sijaan kuntosalilla tai paikallisliikenteessä kertaliput on hinnoiteltu niin ettei varsinkaan kuntosalilla käy juuri kukaan satunnaisesti. Kaikilla on kuukausikortit.

Maksu-tv:ssä kanavapaketista joutuu usein tekemään 12 kuukautta kestävän sopimuksen. Toisaalta pakottamalla pitkiin sopimuksiin operaattori saa maksavan asiakkaan vuoden ajaksi. Minä ihmettelen sitä että eikö tuollainen karkoita potentiaalisia asiakkaita. Jos henkilö ei halua sitoutua 12 kuukaudeksi niin hän ei kanavapakettia hanki silloin ollenkaan. Sama paikallisliikenteessä. Jos satunnaiseen matkustamiseen soveltuvaa lipputuotetta ei ole (arvolippu jolla saa alennusta, esim. 10 matkan sarjakortti tai halpa kertalippu) niin matkustaja helposti valitsee esimerkiksi taksin jos seurueessa on useampi henkilö menossa samaan kohteeseen.

----------


## Hartsa

Ilta-Sanomat julkaisi puoli vuotta sitten suppean vertailun eri kaupunkien kertalippujen hinnoista. Esimerkiksi Pariisissa, Brysselissä, Dublinissa ja Amsterdamissa kertalippu maksaa 1,2 euroa. Prahassa ja Varsovassa kertalipun saa 60 sentillä. Suomessa taas kertaliput ovat selvästi kalliimpia ja osa lipuista kallistuu entisestään heinäkuun alussa. Matkahuollon halvin kertalippu nousee tasan kolmeen euroon.

----------


## Hartsa

Eräässä eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa kertalippu maksoi käteisellä euron ja arvokortilla 60 snt. Arvokortin minimilataus oli 5 eur. Tässä kaupungissa menopaluu maksoi siis 1,20 eur ja se on niin edullinen hinta että voi mennä vaikkapa kaverin luokse katsomaan leffaa. Suomessa menopaluu bussilla maksaa 2x3,30=6,60 euroa. Paikallisliikenteen lippujen hinnoille pitää tehdä jotakin.

----------


## aki

> Eräässä eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa kertalippu maksoi käteisellä euron ja arvokortilla 60 snt. Suomessa menopaluu bussilla maksaa 2x3,30=6,60 euroa. Paikallisliikenteen lippujen hinnoille pitää tehdä jotakin.


Voisitko kertoa mistä kaupungeista on kyse?

----------


## Samppa

> Eräässä eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa kertalippu maksoi käteisellä euron ja arvokortilla 60 snt. Arvokortin minimilataus oli 5 eur. Tässä kaupungissa menopaluu maksoi siis 1,20 eur ja se on niin edullinen hinta että voi mennä vaikkapa kaverin luokse katsomaan leffaa. Suomessa menopaluu bussilla maksaa 2x3,30=6,60 euroa. Paikallisliikenteen lippujen hinnoille pitää tehdä jotakin.


HSL alueella sisäisen kausilipun hinta on 1,38 /vrk ja sillä siis saa matkustaa päivän mittaan niin paljon kuin haluaa. Kallista?

----------


## Piirka

> Eräässä eurooppalaisessa kaupungissa kertalippu maksoi käteisellä euron ja arvokortilla 60 snt. Suomessa menopaluu bussilla maksaa 2x3,30=6,60 euroa. Paikallisliikenteen lippujen hinnoille pitää tehdä jotakin.


Tämä on tyypillinen pieleen mennyt hintavertailu. Ensinnäkin hintoja pitää tarkastella ostovoimaa silmälläpitäen. Meidän hintatasoon nähden euron käteislippu voi hyvinkin olla paikallisella ostovoimalla kallis. Toisekseen miksi verrata 60 sentin arvokorttilippua meidän 3,30 euron käteislipun hintaan? Olisi sama kuin vertaisi omenoita ja perunoita keskenään: omenoista saadaan hyvää hilloa, perunoista ei.  :Wink:   Kuten edellisessä viestissä ilmeni, ei Helsingissä kausikortin vuorokausihinta paljoa maksa. Tarkistelin tästä näkökulmasta muita paikkakuntia. Kajaanissa 30 vrk:n lipulla vuorokausi maksaa 2 euroa ("korjattu" laskelma, koska siellä eivät bussit kulje viikonloppuisin). Jyväskylässä opiskelija maksaa "arvokortilla" (40 matkan kortti) menopaluumatkastaan 2,75  (Kuopiossa vastaavalla tavalla 2,60 ). Turkkusessa, jos ehtii keskipäivällä käydä leffailemassa, kertyy maksettavaa 2,50  (norm. hinta 5,00 )...

----------


## hylje

Joukkoliikenteen hinta on suurimmalta osin kiinni siitä, miten täynnä vuorot ajetaan. Suomessa on joukkoliikenteelle sopivaa sekatoimintojen aluetta lähinnä kaupunkien välittömässä keskustassa, jossa joukkoliikenne ajaa molempiin suuntiin täytenä melkein koko päivän. 

Jostain syystä joukkoliikennettä halutaan kuitenkin ajaa kauas lähiöihin ja haja-asutusalueille samalla hinnalla kuin keskustassakin. Toimintojen eriytyessä ja tehokkuuden pudotessa auto on lipputuenkin jälkeen joskus halvempi pitää, ja murskaavasti halvempi jos matkustusajalle laittaa arvon. Minusta Suomessa joukkoliikenne on silti liian halpaa tässä ympäristössä, jossa matkustajia on bussin täydeltä lähinnä ruuhka-aikaan ja silloinkin vain yhteen suuntaan. Sopivan hintaista se on sitten, kun liikenteen päivittäinen pyörittäminen ei vaadi yhteiskunnan tukea. Keskustoissa tähän tietysti päästään nykyiselläänkin, lippujen kelpoisuusaluetta rajaamalla vain keskustaan niitä saisi halvemmaksikin.

----------

